# Alternitive to Pot Scrubbers



## SYcichlid (Jul 14, 2005)

Went to my local dollar store today looking for some pot scrubbers. As my luck would have it they were all out of them. On my way out I went down the bath dept. and saw some lufas you know those shower balls. Has anyone used these as bio-filtration instead of pot scrubbers? I picked up a couple to try them out curious to see how they workout.


----------



## herb (Mar 23, 2003)

as long as they are contaminant free they should work fine.


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing. I saw them at the dollar store as well. However, my wife said they are cheaper at wal-mart.


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

I am using dollar store sponges in my sump (I couldn't afford a ton of pot scrubies). They wanted $3 and change at walmart for a package of 2 pot scrubies.


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

I've never personally bought any "poofs" or whatever they are called. I just went with what the woman said.


----------



## SYcichlid (Jul 14, 2005)

I paid $1 for a 2 pack . Not a bad price IMO. They have about 3 times the surfuce space as a pot scrubber so if they are safe why not use them. I boiled them in water for a little while then stuck them in one of the baskets of my XP3.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I saw someone else post something on them but I don't think he came back with results.

I really cant see them doing much mechanically.


----------



## sbernstecker (Oct 11, 2007)

The lufa's seem to be a finer mesh then pot scrubbers, I would think that they may clog very easily. Only time will tell


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

They look like they would let more pass if you ask me. I don't know what pot scrubbers your talking about but the pads that I use are great.









My tank sparkles nice and I only just rinsed them out now cause I felt it was time to. I'm sure they could have gone longer!


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

i have them in my sump. i was looking for the plastic pot scrubbers as well.

i got 3 for 1$ at walgreens. cheaper than walmart at the time.

i have 6 in my sump now and they work great. :thumb:

i just cut off the string and gave them a good rinse. it is also good because i can grab one and sloosh it around in a new tank to give it a jump start on a cycle.

i think they are great for biomedia since they can take up a large surface area and do NOT clog. i have had no issues in my sump. i have had them in there for about 9 months. they do not seem to clogged yet.

i would go with them over everything else now. just make sure you find them cheap. i saw them at walmart the other day and it was 3$ for 1. dollar store is probably your best bet. :thumb:

i too had the green scrubbies in my sump before. i took them out because they did not fill it up enough.they work good but are to thin. luffas FTW!!!!


----------



## sbernstecker (Oct 11, 2007)

JWerner2 said:


> I don't know what pot scrubbers your talking about


These are what I'm talking about


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ahhh I started to figure it was those kind seeing how they appear to be much like a luffa.

IMO these pads are way better but to each his own I guess.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

The price of 1" bio-balls seems to have dropped a bit. 1 gallon of the balls is enough for 45 - 60 gallons of water in the aquarium. I prefer figuring to the low end minus 10%.

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid ... Categories


----------



## sbernstecker (Oct 11, 2007)

JWerner2 said:


> IMO these pads are way better but to each his own I guess.


Which pads are you talking about that are "Way Better"? The green pads that you have a picture of or the scrubbers that I have a picture of compared to the lufa

Thanks


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

iceblue said:


> The price of 1" bio-balls seems to have dropped a bit. 1 gallon of the balls is enough for 45 - 60 gallons of water in the aquarium. I prefer figuring to the low end minus 10%.
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid ... Categories


Yea I've never been able to find the 1$ pot scrubbers. I paid a lot of the 12 I put in my cannister, I think like 3$ for a pack of two. From what I have seen a 5 gallon of bio balls seems like a cheaper option. I think I am going to abandon my endless search for cheap pot scrubber and go with bio balls.

However, there is something magical about the bright vibrant colors of those pot scrubbers...


----------



## sbernstecker (Oct 11, 2007)

I found mine at OddLots


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

sbernstecker said:


> JWerner2 said:
> 
> 
> > IMO *these pads *are way better but to each his own I guess.
> ...


The green pads.


----------



## CharlieTuna (May 20, 2006)

i must be the luckiest guy in the world. my local dollar store has a 10 pack of multi-color potscrubers for $1. i bought 2 packs for my xp3 and totally overestemated how much i would need for 1 1/2 baskets.

sorry to gloat  :dancing:


----------



## goldoccie21 (Jun 15, 2008)

won,t actuall plant based lufas rot in warm water over time?


----------

